# E46 M3 OEM 19" Tire size help needed



## blord1124 (Apr 29, 2008)

I current run the stock tire size 225/40/19 and 255/35/19 Conti Sports

I do NOT want to roll the fenders and I'm 100% bone stock.

I don't want to decrease the cars handling ability but would like a wider tire - if that is possible.

Will 235/35/19 and 265/30/19 work? or bigger 245/30/19 or 245/35/19 front and 275/30/19 rear?

Also, what tire manufacturer is the best and which tire line? Michelin PS1's? PS2's? Coniti's?

I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

A common upgrade without rubbing would be 245/35R19 front and 275/30R19 rear. Two of the best tires in that size would include the Michelin PS2 and Bridgestone RE050A Pole Position.

Tires
http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------

